

Introducing Paper (FiftyThree Parody) - sampl
https://vimeo.com/127749826

======
sampl
We love the Paper concept, but we couldn't resist poking a little fun...

Original here - www.fiftythree.com/think

------
whalesalad
Also Farmlogs (YC S12) is hiring designers –
[https://farmlogs.com/jobs/](https://farmlogs.com/jobs/)

